# Anyone know what this chime means?



## teletype (Feb 23, 2019)

My car started making this sound last Friday, at seemingly random intervals. The only thing I did out of the ordinary was transport a fairly large LCD monitor, laid flat across the rear seat. The monitor is gone now, but the chime persists. There is no apparent notification on the screen associated with it. Has anyone heard this one before?

Horrible video here (and yeah, my screen needs cleaning).


----------



## teletype (Feb 23, 2019)

Non-obvious chime has obvious answer: went through the menus and found the speed limit warning set to chime. I had never used it so didn't recognize it. No idea how it got set that way as nobody else had been in the car. I usually keep the offset at +5 and warning off, but the offset was set to zero and the warning set to chime.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

There are two ways to fix it:

1. Stop speeding.

2. Turn off the chime.


----------



## teletype (Feb 23, 2019)

JasonF said:


> There are two ways to fix it:
> 
> 1. Stop speeding.
> 
> 2. Turn off the chime.


Despite the 3 being the fastest car I've ever owned or driven, it's actually made me a much more sedate driver. I used to drive a BMW, and in a way that reinforced the stereotype. I'm typically one of the slower cars in traffic nowadays, but the chime was going off if I was even 1 mile over. Turning off the chime worked quite nicely.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

teletype said:


> Despite the 3 being the fastest car I've ever owned or driven, it's actually made me a much more sedate driver. I used to drive a BMW, and in a way that reinforced the stereotype. I'm typically one of the slower cars in traffic nowadays, but the chime was going off if I was even 1 mile over. Turning off the chime worked quite nicely.


I really dont speed at all (@GDN will probably quickly agree) but don't have this chime turned on either


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Touch-and-hold drag on the touchscreen to navigate the car settings can flip settings I did not want to change. Happens occasionally to me. Not intuitive UX.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I really dont speed at all (@GDN will probably quickly agree) but don't have this chime turned on either


I figure many of us need this chime turned on, but likely with an offset of 20 to 30.


----------

